# Homemade Tools - Mini Stud Drivers



## BladesIIB (Dec 10, 2021)

Needed some custom mini stud drivers to install the thumb studs on my knives.  This was a fun little project to make them.  They look great and they work great.  Can't beat that.  The design would be good for any screw driver handle or even a chisel handle if you need to make one.  7075 Aluminum machined on my PM 1440TL Lathe and my Jet Mill Drill.


----------

